# tretlagerbreite



## freeriderbtal (28. Februar 2005)

da ich an meiner wildsau dh eine mrp kettenführung dran habe, wollte ich mal wissen, was für eine tretlagerbreite ich brauche.habe zwar im moment ein lager drin aber 1. weiß ich nicht welche breite/länge es hat 
2.ist es zu kurz, da ich anstatt 2 nur  einen "rockring" montieren kann (nur den äußeren, den inneren kann ich nicht montieren, da die kettenstrebe im "weg" ist!)  
danke schonmal für eure antworten!


----------



## flying-nik (28. Februar 2005)

freeriderbtal schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 2.ist es zu kurz, da ich anstatt 2 nur  einen "rockring" montieren kann (nur den äußeren, den inneren kann ich nicht montieren, da die kettenstrebe im "weg" ist!)


glaub das ist normal... habe mal nachgeschaut bei mir könnte ich auch kaum, wenn überhaupt, einen inneren RR montieren. Und wenn du die Kurbel noch weiter nach außen montierst verkorxt du ja eh die ganze Kettenlinie.. (oder?)
Aber da der innere RR sich ja eh nicht mitdreht würd ich sagen: das was nicht passt abflexen.


aber bevor du das machst doch lieber auf ne Antwort vom Support warten   

gruß
nik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeriderbtal (28. Februar 2005)

flying-nik schrieb:
			
		

> glaub das ist normal... habe mal nachgeschaut bei mir könnte ich auch kaum, wenn überhaupt, einen inneren RR montieren. Und wenn du die Kurbel noch weiter nach außen montierst verkorxt du ja eh die ganze Kettenlinie.. (oder?)
> Aber da der innere RR sich ja eh nicht mitdreht würd ich sagen: das was nicht passt abflexen.
> 
> 
> ...


abflexen kann ich da eh nichts, wenn dann wird was abgedreht   
nein aber im ernst, der innere rr dreht sich genauso mit, wie der äußere, da er ebenfalls am kettenblatt befestigt wird.ich meine, kann ja auch mit nur einem rr fahren, aber normalerweise muß doch da schon die möglichkeit bestehen


----------



## Alpha_1 (28. Februar 2005)

das du die falsche version hast kann nicht sein?
es gibt glaub auch eine wo der innere rockring fest ist und eine ausbuchtung für die kettenstrebe hat?!?


----------



## freeriderbtal (28. Februar 2005)

Alpha_1 schrieb:
			
		

> das du die falsche version hast kann nicht sein?
> es gibt glaub auch eine wo der innere rockring fest ist und eine ausbuchtung für die kettenstrebe hat?!?


ich denke nicht, dass ich das falsche modell habe :
model world cup (36-44t)
system 1 iscg
4b 104mm bcd


----------



## dantist (1. März 2005)

Aber system 1 ist eben für Bikes mit hochgezogener Schwinge gemacht, zb. Orange 222/223, dort können beide Scheiben problemlos mitdrehen, da keine Schwinge im Weg ist. Ich habe auch eine MRP an meiner Wildsau FR und habe System 2 - dort ist die innere Scheibe fest mit der Tretlagerschale oder ISCG verschraubt, nur die äussere dreht sich mit. So wie ich das sehe, wirst du deine MRP ohne nachbearbeitung nicht zufriedenstellend montieren können. 

Für solche Rahmen wie die Sau wäre System 2 gedacht, System 2 ist aber leider einiges teurer als System 1.


----------

